# Thought for the Week 24/3/08



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

​
CRACKED POTS​
An elderly Chinese woman had two large pots, each hung on the ends of a pole which she carried across her neck. 
One of the pots had a crack in it while the other pot was perfect and always delivered a full portion of water. 
At the end of the long walk from the stream to the house, the cracked pot arrived only half full. 
For a full two years this went on daily, with the woman bringing home only one and a half pots of water. Of course, the perfect pot was proud of its accomplishments. 
But the poor cracked pot was ashamed of its own imperfection, and miserable that it could only do half of what it had been made to do. 
After two years of what it perceived to be bitter failure, it spoke to the woman one day by the stream. "I am ashamed of myself, because this crack in my side causes water to leak out all the way back to your house." 
The old woman smiled, "Did you notice that there are flowers on your side of the path, but not on the other pot's side? That's because I have always known about your flaw, so I planted flower seeds on your side of the path, and every day while we walk back, you water them. For two years I have been able to pick these beautiful flowers to decorate the table. Without you being just the way you are, there would not be this beauty to grace the house." 
Each of us has our own unique flaw. But it's the cracks and flaws we each have that make our lives together so very interesting and rewarding. 
So, to all of my crackpot friends, have a great day and quit looking at 'perfect' pots with envy (you are what you are, so be the best you can be) and remember to smell the flowers on your side of the path!

_Anon_​
_2 Corinthians 4:7-8
Yet we who have this spiritual treasure are like common clay pots, in order to show that the supreme power belongs to God, not us. We are often troubled, but not crushed; sometimes in doubt, but never in despair; there are many enemies but we are never without a friend; and though badly hurt at times, we are not destroyed._

Love Dibley x

​


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Once again, very thought provoking. 

Thank you Dibley


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Dibley .. another lovely thought for the week.  X


----------



## Tandi (Mar 11, 2008)

I like this line.....

'though badly hurt at times, we are not destroyed'

It's true. We're still standing - amazing


----------



## Fuschia (Nov 21, 2007)

First time I've posted under 'religion and infertility,' just to say thank you for this thought of the week.

x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats beautiful Dibley....

Thank you xxxx


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

I love that analogy. Thanks Dibley for sharing it with us. It just shows what an amazing God we have because He can take something broken and imperfect and make it into something beautiful that gives joy to others.


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Gald you all have enjoyed this one 

If anyone has other ideas/thoughts etc then pm me.

Love Dibley x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dibley ... not long now till Reprofit.   . X


----------

